# Taking it one day, one week at a time?



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes I feel just so overwhelmed. I have some goals, but sometimes I feel like I cannot achieve them. I feel overwhelmed. 

Like, if I have homework to do, I'll tell myself: okay, I will not log in on Facebook all week. 

It doesn't happen. I log in anyway. Sometimes, the thought of not logging in all week is just too much for me, but I just thought, maybe if I just focus on one day, not logging in for one day, and then do that everyday, then by the end of the week, the next thing you know, my goal is accomplished. 

Or with weight loss. Don't think about the whole weight loss. Focus on how I'll get there, like focus just on one week. One day at a time. Work out three times this week, write down meals every day. Then, by the end of the week, I have accomplished something. Then, those weeks add up and then my goal is accomplished. 

I had this idea today and want to start practicing it.

Focus on details and that will make up the big picture!


----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds pretty solid! How's it been working out?


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

ExiledAstronaut said:


> Sounds pretty solid! How's it been working out?


I have tried a little but it is hard to stick to. I am going to practice starting tomorrow so that way I will be ready for New Years when I try for good.


----------

